# موقع رائع عن الحسابات الهندسية لمهندس البترول



## مهاجر (14 يونيو 2006)

موقع رائع عن الحسابات الهندسية لمهندس البترول

انظر الرابط:

http://www.peteng.com/


امثلة مضافة مؤخراً من الموقع​

Water breakthrough time in a vertical well (Example added) 
IPR of Solution-gas drive Horizontal Well 


​


----------



## simply (25 يونيو 2006)

موقع جميل
شكرا


----------



## Lotfi (26 يونيو 2006)

Je vous remercie enormément mon frère pour ce site.
Jazeka allaho kheiran


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

عربي لو سمحت !!!
أنا لا أفهم الفرنسية ......


----------



## محمد طه محمد أحمد (2 يوليو 2006)

هذا الموقع مفيد للغاية لمهندس البترول = والشكر كل الشكر للإخوة بالملتقي وأقول لهم أنكم أفدتونا كثيراً


----------



## ميزو يوسف - قديم (5 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لهذا الموقع


----------



## A7MAD-STYLE (28 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافية عزيزي..

بس ارجو من الاخوان التنبه الى ان الموقع به ملفات تجسس لان الكاسبرسكاي اللي عندي بالجهاز يصيح كلما أتصفح او أجري اي عملية حسابية...


----------



## مهندس تكرير (20 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الله يكرمك على المشاركة الممتازة


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

يا زول والله ما قصرت لكن لو أمكن إضافة شرح للاستخدام يكون افضل ،،،
أخوكم / محمد


----------



## عبدالله كامل (14 مايو 2007)

موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## سعيد صالح سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع وبارك الله فيك:d


----------



## heguehm (20 أكتوبر 2007)

Many Thanks


----------



## أبوبكر رضوان (22 أكتوبر 2007)

Many Thanks


----------



## heart engineering (10 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much very good website


----------



## azher (15 مايو 2008)

thank alot


----------

